# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка СУБД:` Lost synchronization with server: got message type "D"

## niiikkki

Столкнулся с проблемой в первые.
ЧТо может  означать данная проблема
полностью звучит она так:

Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.14.1565)
Конфигурация: Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.8.216) (http://v8.1c.ru/hrm/)
Copyright © ООО "1C-Софт", 2007-2018. Все права защищены
(http://www.1c.ru)
Режим: Серверный (сжатие: усиленное)
Приложение: Тонкий клиент
Локализация: Информационная база: русский (Россия), Сеанс: русский (Россия)
Вариант интерфейса: Такси

Ошибки:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
17.09.2019 10:10:51
Невосстановимая ошибка
Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/logForm:
по причине:
Ошибка СУБД:
lost synchronization with server: got message type "D", length 5301060

----------


## niiikkki

решилось сменой версии!

----------


## Shefanya

Сменой версии чего?

----------


## niiikkki

платформы

----------


## blackgod128

> платформы


на какую?

----------

